# Hilfe bei Client-Server-Prinzip



## Harzteufel (25. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich stehe vor der Aufgabe das Client-Server-Prinzip am Beispiel von E-Mail zu beschreiben.

Mir fällt dazu folgendes ein:
wenn ich eine E-Mail versende, gelangt diese von meinem Rechner (Client) auf den Mail-Server meines Providers. Von dort gelangt die Mail auf den Mailprovider vom Empfänger und kannt mit Hilfe eines E-Mail-Clients abgeholt oder direkt auf dem Server eingesehen werden.

Bitte um Ergänzungen! Vielen Dank.

Mfg Harzteufel


----------



## Julian Maicher (25. April 2005)

Der Server stellt Dienste zur Verfügung (Senden, Empfangen) und der Client nimmt sie in Anspruch.


----------



## Harzteufel (25. April 2005)

Und mehr nicht? War meine Vermutung somit komplett falsch? Ich dachte, ich müsste zig Sätze schreiben ;-)


----------



## Julian Maicher (25. April 2005)

Klar kann man das ausführen und ausführen und ausführen, aber manchmal ist kurz und prägnant besser. Kommt halt drauf an, wofür du das brauchst. Wenn du Informatik studierst, reicht es wohl eher nicht, wenn du aber deiner Oma das Prinzip erklären willst, ist es wunderbar so


----------



## Harzteufel (25. April 2005)

Nun ja, ich brauch es schon fürs Studium... Studiere Druck- und Medientechnik und hab Hypermedia als Wahlpflichtfach. Meinst Du, dass es so reicht, wie Du es geschrieben hast? MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Julian Maicher (25. April 2005)

> Nach dem Client-Server Prinzip gestaltete Anwendungen verwenden auf der Benutzerseite ein Clientprogramm (Client), das mit einem bestimmten Dienstrechner im Netz (Server) Daten austauscht. Der Server ist dabei i.d.R. für die Datenhaltung zustaendig, während der Client die Präsentation dieser Daten und die Interaktion mit dem Benutzer übernimmt. Dazu bedienen sich Client und Server eines genau definierten Protokolls. Alle wichtigen Anwendungen im Internet (z.B. WWW, FTP, News) basieren auf dem Client-Server Prinzip.


Das halte ich für eine ganz gute Erklärung. Da noch das Beispiel unterbringen (welche Protokolle usw.)und ich denken/hoffe, dass das ausreichen wird.


----------



## Harzteufel (26. April 2005)

Ok, vielen Dank... dies muss jetzt reichen  Wäre nett, wenn sich noch jemand meinem anderen Problem (Wozu dient TCP/IP) annehmen würde/könnte.
MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2005)

Hallo!


			
				suye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du aber deiner Oma das Prinzip erklären willst, ist es wunderbar so


Wenn er es seiner Oma erklären will, dann sollte er als Beispiel lieber den Briefkasten und Postboten nehmen.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

